
Show HN: Airbnb for Music Gear - cedaratlas
http://mygearhub.com/
======
cedaratlas
Just spent the last couple hours working on this idea. We're looking for any
feedback, advice, or help anyone wants to share!

~~~
stockkid
I think it's hard to know what the site is about. There is <h1> and some
explanation below, but as a user I don't want to read into it. I want to see
pictures and diagrams.

